# Zu schwere Schaltung Woom OFF 4



## bodenpersonal (7. März 2022)

Liebe Community,

mein Name ist Stefan und ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen auf dieses Forum gestoßen. In der Suche habe ich schon viele Infos gefunden, dennoch bin ich ein wenig unsicher, was nun die optimale Lösung ist. Vielleicht kann mir von Euch jemand den Tip geben.

Das Problem. Mein Sohn ist mit seinen 5,5 Jahren begeisterter Radfahrer. Leider wohnen wir ein wenig "ungünstig" auf dem Land, um uns herum sind viele Hügel und egal in welche Richtung wir wollen, es kommt immer ein zu steiler Berg. Wir behelfen uns mit einem Thule-Träger für die Anhängerkupplung und fahren erst mit dem Auto ein Stück um dann auch lange Strecken radeln zu können. Jetzt ist er auf ein Woom OFF 4 umgestiegen und er liebt sein Rad. Leider ist die Schaltung (eine SRAM X5) für ihn zu schwergängig. Er schafft die kleinsten 4 Ritzel zu schalten, danach wird es zu schwer. Auch hat der Schalthebel relativ viel Spiel, er beginnt erst weit hinten zu schalten, dafür ist der Daumen zu kurz und er muss den Lenker loslassen. Leider ist der Händler keine Große Hilfe, er meint nur man könne nichts machen und die Schaltung ist wie sie ist, es sei alles so richtig, er muss halt stärker werden. Natürlich sind wir selbst Schuld, dass wir beim Probefahren die Schaltung nicht ausgiebig getestet haben, jetzt brauche ich eine pragmatische Lösung, denn hergeben will er sein neues Rad auf keinen Fall!

Ich habe mir unter anderem diesen Thread durchgelesen:
Welche leichtgängige Schaltung für 20" Kinder-MTB?
Hier werden unglaublich viele Vorschläge gemacht, mein Fazit wäre daraus ein altes XT-Schaltwerk zu nehmen und die entsprechenden Schalter. Oder sollte ich einfach einen hochwertigeren SRAM-Schalter nehmen? X7? Reicht das?

Bezüglich der Übersetzung bin ich auch noch etwas verwirrt. Das Rad hat eine Kassette mit 9 Ritzen von 11-32 Zähnen. Das vordere Kettenblatt hat 28 Zähne. Demnach käme ich mit einer Kurbelumdrehung geschätzt 1,39 m weit.
(25/15*1634mm). Beim Woom 3 sollten es 2,12m sein (25/15*1272mm). Demnach sollte er den Berg leichter rauf kommen, leider sind wir aber bisher nur wenige Meter weiter gekommen wie mit dem alten Rad. Brauchen wir doch auch eine andere Kassette? Woom selbst bietet eine Kassette mit 11-40 Zähnen an (woom OFF / OFF AIR Kassette 9s-40). Diese soll aber nur beim OFF 5 und 6 passen, die Schaltung ist aber die gleiche.
Informativ fand ich dieses:
Kettenblätter/Kassette berechnen für 20"

Nun meine konkreten Fragen:
Welche Schaltung verbaue ich am sinnvollsten an das Rad meines Sohnes? Meine Anforderungen:

leichtgängiges Schalten auch auf große Ritzel
wenig Spiel bis der eigentliche Schaltvorgang beginnt, damit kurzer Schaltweg
idealerweise Einstellbare Schalthebel für optimale Position bei kleinen Daumen
Sollte ich auch die Kassette tauschen? Bekomme ich die Kassette mit 11-40 montieren? Gibst es eine Alternative?

Bitte entschuldigt meinen langen Text, hoffe ein paar von Euch haben so lange durchgehalten ;-)
Ich freue mich über alle Antworten und Anregungen und bitte habt Nachsicht mit mir. Die Auswahl die es heute gibt erschlägt mich förmlich. Das letzte mal als ich noch selbst ein Fahrrad zusammengestellt habe war eine Shimano XT das höchste der Gefühle, die XTR gab es noch nicht... Verdammt bin ich alt geworden...

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## A-Abraxas (7. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Welche Schaltung …  Meine Anforderungen:
> 
> leichtgängiges Schalten auch auf große Ritzel
> wenig Spiel bis der eigentliche Schaltvorgang beginnt, damit kurzer Schaltweg
> idealerweise Einstellbare Schalthebel für optimale Position bei kleinen Daumen


Hallo Stefan,
es mag zwar "oversized" erscheinen, aber die (verständlichen !) Anforderungen sind einfach zu erfüllen:
Sram AXS 


bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Sollte ich auch die Kassette tauschen? Bekomme ich die Kassette mit 11-40 montieren? Gibst es eine Alternative?


Dafür musste geklärt sein, auf welcher Nabe bzw. welchem Freilaufkörper die Kassette jetzt montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (7. März 2022)

wir haben kein Woom, aber ein Kania in 20 Zoll, bei uns klappt für mein zartes Mädel (seit sie 4,5 Jahre ist ) gut die Sora Schaltung . ja billig, aber deshalb auch leicht zu schalten , mit einem Deore Schalthebel.
wir haben vorn ein 30er Kettenblatt und kommen gut die Hügel hier hoch

Grundsätzlich finde ich das sich Shimano weicher schaltet als Sram.
zumindest im niedrig und Mittelpreis Segment


----------



## bodenpersonal (7. März 2022)

A-Abraxas schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> es mag zwar "oversized" erscheinen, aber die (verständlichen !) Anforderungen sind einfach zu erfüllen:
> Sram AXS


Wirkt in der Tat "oversized" und ist dann doch ein wenig teuer... Auch ist die Schaltung für 12 Ritzel, würde das mit einer 9er-Kassette überhaupt funktionieren? Ansonsten natürlich eine coole Sache!


----------



## bodenpersonal (7. März 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> [...] bei uns klappt für mein zartes Mädel (seit sie 4,5 Jahre ist ) gut die Sora Schaltung . ja billig, aber deshalb auch leicht zu schalten , mit einem Deore Schalthebel. [...]


Die Sora-Schaltung sieht optisch ganz gut aus. Ich müsste dann auf einen alten Dekore-Schalthebel umsteigen, oder? Die aktuellen scheinen nur noch für 10 Gänge zu sein. Wäre insgesamt günstiger als die Sram AXS-Lösung ;-)


----------



## baumannma (7. März 2022)

eine günstige kinder axs wäre wohl der traum für ganz viele! 

wir haben am 20“ auch das sora schaltwerk mit einem günstig shifter von shimano, klappt ganz gut und besser als die shimano gripshift (oder wie sie heisst). beim 26“ der grossen ist eine sram gx mit 11fach montiert, auch da klappt es gut. 

wie oben erwähnt


kasette abhängig von nabe
shimano weicher als sram, ob weniger kraftaufwand kann ich nicht wirklich sagen

habe aber das gefühl dass ein 51/2 jähriger knabe (egal ob gross/klein/sportlich/was auch immer) mit einer x5 klarkommt wenn diese richtig eingestellt ist…


----------



## Binem (7. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Die Sora-Schaltung sieht optisch ganz gut aus. Ich müsste dann auf einen alten Dekore-Schalthebel umsteigen, oder? Die aktuellen scheinen nur noch für 10 Gänge zu sein. Wäre insgesamt günstiger als die Sram AXS-Lösung ;-)


warum bleibt ihr nicht erstmal bei der Kassette und tauscht nur Schaltwerk und Trigger?
oder kommt er die Berge nicht hoch?  oder kommt er nicht hoch weil er nur 4 von 9 verfügbaren Ritzeln nutzen kann aktuell?


----------



## bodenpersonal (7. März 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> [...] habe aber das gefühl dass ein 51/2 jähriger knabe (egal ob gross/klein/sportlich/was auch immer) mit einer x5 klarkommt wenn diese richtig eingestellt ist…


Wir waren beim Händler und der meinte die Schaltung sei optimal eingestellt und man könne nichts machen. Die Kraft ist das eine, das größte Problem ist der lange Schaltweg. Der Hebel hat relativ viel Spiel bis er überhaupt anfängt zu schalten. Daher wird der Daumen einfach zu kurz...


----------



## bodenpersonal (7. März 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> warum bleibt ihr nicht erstmal bei der Kassette und tauscht nur Schaltwerk und Trigger?
> oder kommt er die Berge nicht hoch?  oder kommt er nicht hoch weil er nur 4 von 9 verfügbaren Ritzeln nutzen kann aktuell?


Denke auch dass ich erstmal nur Schaltwerk und Trigger tausche. Wir haben es bisher jetzt so gelöst, dass er stehen bleibt wenn es zu schwer wird, ich dann für ihn schalte und er dann weiter fährt. Kann mir gut vorstellen dass das Stehenbleiben und Anfahren nicht unbedingt zur Motivation beiträgt. Dachte nur ich sollte bei einem Neukauf dann gleich berücksichtigen, dass ich eventuell die Kassette auch noch tauschen muss. Die Sora z.B. kann laut Datenblatt nur maximal 32 Zähne, d.h. ich müsste bei einer anderen Kassette den Umwerfer auch wieder tauschen? Oder geht da in Wirklichkeit mehr?

PS: Total klasse wie schnell man hier Antworten bekommt! Vielen Dank schonmal an alle!


----------



## Binem (7. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Denke auch dass ich erstmal nur Schaltwerk und Trigger tausche. Wir haben es bisher jetzt so gelöst, dass er stehen bleibt wenn es zu schwer wird, ich dann für ihn schalte und er dann weiter fährt. Kann mir gut vorstellen dass das Stehenbleiben und Anfahren nicht unbedingt zur Motivation beiträgt. Dachte nur ich sollte bei einem Neukauf dann gleich berücksichtigen, dass ich eventuell die Kassette auch noch tauschen muss. Die Sora z.B. kann laut Datenblatt nur maximal 32 Zähne, d.h. ich müsste bei einer anderen Kassette den Umwerfer auch wieder tauschen? Oder geht da in Wirklichkeit mehr?
> 
> PS: Total klasse wie schnell man hier Antworten bekommt! Vielen Dank schonmal an alle!


ich muss unsere Kasette heute nachmittag mal zählen, aber sie kommt wirklich gut damit die Berge rauf,
gibt es Erfahrungen hier das es eine 40er Kassette sein muss?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Wir waren beim Händler und der meinte die Schaltung sei optimal eingestellt und man könne nichts machen. Die Kraft ist das eine, das größte Problem ist der lange Schaltweg. Der Hebel hat relativ viel Spiel bis er überhaupt anfängt zu schalten. Daher wird der Daumen einfach zu kurz...


Je nach dem wie der Trigger montiert wurde kann man ihn eventuell etwas zum Daumen hin drehen das der weg nicht so lang ist. 

Zu dem Thema Händler hat gesagt, sag ich jetzt lieber nix... 🙈...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. März 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> ich muss unsere Kasette heute nachmittag mal zählen, aber sie kommt wirklich gut damit die Berge rauf,
> gibt es Erfahrungen hier das es eine 40er Kassette sein muss?


40er macht durchaus Sinn... Mein kurzer 8st mit 4 hier die 100hm bei Teilweise 10%-13% selbst hochgetreten.


----------



## bodenpersonal (7. März 2022)

Habe heute mit Woom telefoniert. Bisher hätte es nie klagen über die Sram X5 gegeben, sie sollte leicht genug zu schalten sein. Leider habe ich heute keinen Laden gefunden, der das Rad vorrätig hat um die Schaltungen zu vergleichen. Hab immer noch das Gefühl der Schalthebel ist nicht in Ordnung.

Hier drei Bilder:
1. Schalthebel in Ruhestellung





2. Jetzt erst kommt Widerstand:




3. Hier rastet der Gang ein:




Mir erscheint der Weg einfach viel zu lang, besonders der unbenutzte.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> 40er macht durchaus Sinn... Mein kurzer 8st mit 4 hier die 100hm bei Teilweise 10%-13% selbst hochgetreten.


Auch habe ich bei Woom bezüglich der Kassette nachgefragt. Diese sei nur bei den OFF 5 und OFF 6 montierter, nicht jedoch beim OFF 4. Kann das sein? Laut Beschreibung der Räder haben diese aber genau die gleichen Schaltungen und genau die gleichen Zahnräder. Dann sollte die Kassette doch auch passen, oder?



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Händler hat gesagt, sag ich jetzt lieber nix... 🙈...



Hab nur Hemmungen zu einem anderen Händler zu gehen...


----------



## Binem (8. März 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> ich muss unsere Kasette heute nachmittag mal zählen, aber sie kommt wirklich gut damit die Berge rauf,
> gibt es Erfahrungen hier das es eine 40er Kassette sein muss?


so habe gezählt wir haben vorne 30 Zähne und hinten am größten 32,  und leider war die Sora am alten Rad der Jungs hier hab ich eine Alivio mit 8 Gängen, klappt hervorragend, und deutlich besser als der Drehgriff, der ging bei uns nämlich zu schwer. Aber wir haben hier auch keine Alpen, eher Hügel...


----------



## Binem (8. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Auch habe ich bei Woom bezüglich der Kassette nachgefragt. Diese sei nur bei den OFF 5 und OFF 6 montierter, nicht jedoch beim OFF 4. Kann das sein? Laut Beschreibung der Räder haben diese aber genau die gleichen Schaltungen und genau die gleichen Zahnräder. Dann sollte die Kassette doch auch passen, oder?


Nein, muss nicht, die X5 gibt  es mit langem und mittlerem Käfig. Ein langer Käfig macht am 20 Zoll wenig Sinn, da es fast am Boden schleift auf dem größten Ritzel


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (8. März 2022)

Würde mal nach der Microshift Schaltung gucken. Ist auf jedenfall besser als eine X5 oder Sora usw.
Haben da die 9-Fach Version mit 11-42 wenn ich richtig liege.


----------



## gerison (8. März 2022)

Bevor Du andere Komponenten anschaffst, kannst Du in ein gutes Schaltzugset zB. von Jagwire investieren. Ein sauber verlegter Außenzug samt leicht gleitenden Innenzug kann einen ziemliechen positiven Effekt auf die Schaltperformance haben. Auch kannst du mal die beweglichen Teile vom Schaltwerk und Trigger schmieren/ölen um auch da die Friktion zu reduzieren.

Ich habe das in Verbindung mit Bremsen an einem Kinderrad gemacht. Das war ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodenpersonal (8. März 2022)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> Würde mal nach der Microshift Schaltung gucken. Ist auf jedenfall besser als eine X5 oder Sora usw.
> Haben da die 9-Fach Version mit 11-42 wenn ich richtig liege.


Du meinst diese hier? Hoffe ein Link auf einen Händler ist erlaubt, sonst bitte einfach entfernen.
https://www.bike24.de/p1334685.html


----------



## bodenpersonal (8. März 2022)

gerison schrieb:


> Bevor Du andere Komponenten anschaffst, kannst Du in ein gutes Schaltzugset zB. von Jagwire investieren. Ein sauber verlegter Außenzug samt leicht gleitenden Innenzug kann einen ziemliechen positiven Effekt auf die Schaltperformance haben. Auch kannst du mal die beweglichen Teile vom Schaltwerk und Trigger schmieren/ölen um auch da die Friktion zu reduzieren.
> 
> Ich habe das in Verbindung mit Bremsen an einem Kinderrad gemacht. Das war ein riesen Unterschied.


Werde auf jedenfalls nochmal Öl anlegen, da alles aber neu ist habe ich da nicht so große Hoffnung


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (8. März 2022)

Genau 


bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Du meinst diese hier? Hoffe ein Link auf einen Händler ist erlaubt, sonst bitte einfach entfernen.
> https://www.bike24.de/p1334685.html




SCHALTWERK
microSHIFT Advent RD-M6195M, 9-speed, w/ clutch
SCHALTHEBEL
microSHIFT Advent SL-M9295, 9-speed
KASSETTE
microSHIFT Advent, 9-speed, 11-42t









						Homepage | Specialized.com
					






					www.specialized.com


----------



## DaniT (8. März 2022)

Hi,
Die sind super!








						SRAM X.0 Trigger Satz Schalthebel 3x9spd TOP !   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie SRAM X.0 Trigger Satz Schalthebel 3x9spd TOP !  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Da kann man auch den Daumenhebel einstellen.

Mein Sohn fährt Drehgriffschaltung, da kann man auch noch die Feder kürzen um die Handkräfte zu minimieren, er hat damit nie Probleme gehabt.
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Appenweier finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				





Tante EDIT sagt: Sora fahren viele seiner Kumpels…


----------



## freitag_de (8. März 2022)

doppelt, sorry


----------



## freitag_de (8. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Woom telefoniert. Bisher hätte es nie klagen über die Sram X5 gegeben, sie sollte leicht genug zu schalten sein. Leider habe ich heute keinen Laden gefunden, der das Rad vorrätig hat um die Schaltungen zu vergleichen. Hab immer noch das Gefühl der Schalthebel ist nicht in Ordnung.


Na ja, ich habe mich diesbezüglich auch schon mal bei Woom gemeldet. Die Antwort war auch, dass sich noch nie jemand beklagt hat.
Die X5 finde ich selbst bei meinem 7 Jahre alten Sohn nicht passend. Einige andere Schaltungen (SLX bspw.) wären viel besser und für Kinder einfacher zu bedienen.


----------



## bodenpersonal (9. März 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die sind super!
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank! Sieht auch interessant aus! Werd mich mal auf die Suche machen einen einzelnen Schalter zu finden, 128€ sind für gebraucht schon ein Wort (falls es dann doch nicht passt).

LG Stefan


----------



## bodenpersonal (9. März 2022)

freitag_de schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe mich diesbezüglich auch schon mal bei Woom gemeldet. Die Antwort war auch, dass sich noch nie jemand beklagt hat.


Ähnlich wie beim IT-Support. Sie sind der erste der da ein Problem hat, das können wir uns nicht erklären. 


freitag_de schrieb:


> Die X5 finde ich selbst bei meinem 7 Jahre alten Sohn nicht passend. Einige andere Schaltungen (SLX bspw.) wären viel besser und für Kinder einfacher zu bedienen.


Hast Du irgendwas geändert?

LG Stefan


----------



## DaniT (9. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Sieht auch interessant aus! Werd mich mal auf die Suche machen einen einzelnen Schalter zu finden, 128€ sind für gebraucht schon ein Wort (falls es dann doch nicht passt).
> 
> LG Stefan


Die Dinger sind leider recht selten und gern genommen…
Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## PKempi (9. März 2022)

Für den "Schaltpunkt" des Triggers: ich hatte meiner 5jährigen den Trigger durch Auftapen eines kleinen Holzblocks verdickt. Dadurch war der Hebelweg für sie günstiger und sie konnte dann Schalten und Lenker festhalten gleichzeitig. Blieb 1,5 Jahre dran und wenn die Kleine das Fahrrad übernimmt, kommt so etwas wieder dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodenpersonal (9. März 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind leider recht selten und gern genommen…
> Drück dir die Daumen


das merke ich... Die Version mit 10 Gängen ist vermutlich nicht kompatibel... Würde sonst vielleicht eine 10-fach-Kassette auf den Freilauf passen? Das wäre genauso teuer wie ein gebrauchter Schalthebel mit 9 Gängen...

https://www.rosebikes.de/sram-x0-10...MI06KT5ey49gIVboxoCR1_mAcIEAQYAyABEgLMWfD_BwE

LG Stefan


----------



## bodenpersonal (9. März 2022)

PKempi schrieb:


> Für den "Schaltpunkt" des Triggers: ich hatte meiner 5jährigen den Trigger durch Auftapen eines kleinen Holzblocks verdickt. Dadurch war der Hebelweg für sie günstiger und sie konnte dann Schalten und Lenker festhalten gleichzeitig. Blieb 1,5 Jahre dran und wenn die Kleine das Fahrrad übernimmt, kommt so etwas wieder dran.


Das ist ja eine coole Idee! Das werde ich am Wochenende versuchen! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Binem (9. März 2022)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Elberfeld finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




einfach ein höherwertiger Schalthebel wäre auch eine Idee, muss ja nicht gleich 100€ kosten


----------



## DaniT (9. März 2022)

Absolut, der hat auch den Vorteil, dass man die Gänge sehen kann, ist für Kiddie's auch cool und man sollte den Hebel verstellen können.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Absolut, der hat auch den Vorteil, dass man die Gänge sehen kann, ist für Kiddie's auch cool und man sollte den Hebel verstellen können.


Sehen können lenkt nur vom weg ab 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## DaniT (9. März 2022)

Ach da geht’s eher darum, dass sie cheffig da stehen und über den Gang in dem sie fahren schwadronieren…


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> mein Name ist Stefan und ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen auf dieses Forum gestoßen. In der Suche habe ich schon viele Infos gefunden, dennoch bin ich ein wenig unsicher, was nun die optimale Lösung ist. Vielleicht kann mir von Euch jemand den Tip geben.
> 
> ...


Wie ich sehe, bist Du auch voll auf dem 1 Fach Trend. Der zwar sehr in Mode ist, aber trotzdem Schwachsinn, solange man keine Rennen fährt.
Bei meiner Kleinen hatte ich ein Bike mit 3x6 Shimano Grip Shift gekauft. Die Gripshift war ebenfalls extrem schwer zu bedienen und sie hat es nicht geschafft.
Ich habe ihr dann um 30 Euro Tourney Schalt/Bremshebel montiert und die Sache lief einwandfrei. Die hatte dann auf dem kleinsten Gang 22-28 eine Entwicklung von 1,25 Metern, was deutlich besser als 1,39 Meter ist.
Jetzt zum 2. Problem: Dein Kleiner braucht mit seinen 5,5 Jahren noch keinen Berg hochzuradeln. Fahr mit ihm. Und nicht gegen ihn. D. h. schieben gehört dazu und fertig. Bergab habt Ihr dann miteinander Spaß und Bergauf bist Du bei ihm und bestärst ihn in seiner Hoffnung, dass es auch in Ordnung ist, zu schieben.
Und in ein paar Jahren fährt er Dir dann davon.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, bist Du auch voll auf dem 1 Fach Trend. Der zwar sehr in Mode ist, aber trotzdem Schwachsinn, solange man keine Rennen fährt.
> Bei meiner Kleinen hatte ich ein Bike mit 3x6 Shimano Grip Shift gekauft. Die Gripshift war ebenfalls extrem schwer zu bedienen und sie hat es nicht geschafft.
> Ich habe ihr dann um 30 Euro Tourney Schalt/Bremshebel montiert und die Sache lief einwandfrei. Die hatte dann auf dem kleinsten Gang 22-28 eine Entwicklung von 1,25 Metern, was deutlich besser als 1,39 Meter ist.
> Jetzt zum 2. Problem: Dein Kleiner braucht mit seinen 5,5 Jahren noch keinen Berg hochzuradeln. Fahr mit ihm. Und nicht gegen ihn. D. h. schieben gehört dazu und fertig. Bergab habt Ihr dann miteinander Spaß und Bergauf bist Du bei ihm und bestärst ihn in seiner Hoffnung, dass es auch in Ordnung ist, zu schieben.
> Und in ein paar Jahren fährt er Dir dann davon.


Warum sollte ein Kind mit 5,5 Jahren noch keinen Berg rauf fahren können/dürfen? Wir haben hier vor der Haustüre weg gleich Mal 100 knackige hm .. die fährt mein jüngster seit er 4j 6m alt ist alleine hoch... Hat er Mal einen schlechten Tag kommt er ans traxx... Ist aber schon ewig nicht mehr nötig gewesen.. übrigens mit 1 x 10 vorne mehr als ein Kettenblatt zu haben macht schalten einfach zu komplex und die Übersetzung klug gewählt reicht von max 16% bis hin zu E-Bike versagen in der Ebene... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. März 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Kind mit 5,5 Jahren noch keinen Berg rauf fahren können/dürfen? Wir haben hier vor der Haustüre weg gleich Mal 100 knackige hm .. die fährt mein jüngster seit er 4j 6m alt ist alleine hoch... Hat er Mal einen schlechten Tag kommt er ans traxx... Ist aber schon ewig nicht mehr nötig gewesen.. übrigens mit 1 x 10 vorne mehr als ein Kettenblatt zu haben macht schalten einfach zu komplex und die Übersetzung klug gewählt reicht von max 16% bis hin zu E-Bike versagen in der Ebene... 🤷🏻‍♂️


Ein Kind darf den Berg rauffahren. Wenn es das aber nicht schafft, darf das kein Problem sein.
Ich habe bei 1 Fach halt gesehen, dass der kleinste Gang eine Entwicklung von 1,39 Metern mit sich bringt, während bei 3x6 Fach, Standard am Bike meiner Kleinen seinerzeit, der kleinste Gang 1,25 Meter Entwicklung mit sich bringt. Was einfach leichter zum treten geht. Aber Hauptsache 1 Fach. Was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ein Kind darf den Berg rauffahren. Wenn es das aber nicht schafft, darf das kein Problem sein.
> Ich habe bei 1 Fach halt gesehen, dass der kleinste Gang eine Entwicklung von 1,39 Metern mit sich bringt, während bei 3x6 Fach, Standard am Bike meiner Kleinen seinerzeit, der kleinste Gang 1,25 Meter Entwicklung mit sich bringt. Was einfach leichter zum treten geht. Aber Hauptsache 1 Fach. Was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


Glaube nicht das die Entfaltung am 20" bei uns größer ist im Gegenteil! Hab aber keine Lust jetzt nachzuschauen was verbaut ist... Wie gesagt 16% fährt er damit locker hoch...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (11. März 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das die Entfaltung am 20" bei uns größer ist im Gegenteil! Hab aber keine Lust jetzt nachzuschauen was verbaut ist... Wie gesagt 16% fährt er damit locker hoch...


Welche Übersetzung legst Du zugrunde? Die 1,39 Meter habe ich aus dem Beitrag vom Florist, nur die 1,25 Meter habe ich mit meiner Excel Tabelle berechnet mit Übersetzung von 22 zu 28 und 20 Zoll Laufrad.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung legst Du zugrunde? Die 1,39 Meter habe ich aus dem Beitrag vom Florist, nur die 1,25 Meter habe ich mit meiner Excel Tabelle berechnet mit Übersetzung von 22 zu 28 und 20 Zoll Laufrad.











						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					ritzelrechner.de


----------



## bodenpersonal (11. März 2022)

Hab ich etwas losgetreten? Natürlich muss mein Sohn keinen Berg hochfahren und es ist natürlich kein Problem wenn er mal schieben muss, im Gegenteil, schieben gehört doch dazu. Der Berg um den es geht ist auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten, hier sind die letzten 400, leider mit einer Steigung von 10-12%. Ich kann ihn nebenher anschieben, meine Frau schafft das aber nicht. Wir würden im Sommer gerne mit dem Rad zum Kindergarten fahren und das Auto stehen lassen. 

Für die Schaltung habe ich jetzt eine einfache, billige und tatsächlich funktionale Lösung gefunden! Nochmal besten Dank an PKempi! Ich habe mit einem Teppichmesser aus einem Holzstück einen "Aufsatz" geschnitzt, mit einer Spraydose silber lackiert und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf den Schalthebel geklebt. Jetzt Ist der Schaltpunkt weiter vorne und er kann die Schaltung bedienen! 








Mich hat von Woom nochmal ein Techniker angerufen. Die andere Kassette scheint definitiv nicht auf das OFF 4 passen, nur auf das OFF 5 und 6. Der Winkel zum vorderen Zahnrad würde nicht passen. Allerdings habe ich das nicht so genau verstanden, schließlich sind Umwerfer, vorderes Kettenblatt und Schaltauge bei allen drei Rädern identisch, lediglich die Kassetten unterscheiden sich, 11-32, 11-34 und 11-36 Zähne. 

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe dann sollte er aktuell eine Entfaltung von 1,43m haben. Bei 40 Zähnen 1,14m. Habe mit der Seite https://cycle-ambulanz.de/entfaltungsrechner/ berechnet.

Vielleicht probiere ich es einfach aus....

LG Stefan


----------



## DaniT (11. März 2022)

Klar Entfaltung und so, aber ich halte es für sehr entscheidend, dass da keine Wissenschaft draus gemacht wird und die Kids in‘s freudige radeln kommen ob 1x9, 1x10 oder 3x X
Ich hoffe das gelingt ;-)
Grüße

P.s: Tolle Lösung!


----------



## Kwietsch (28. März 2022)

bodenpersonal schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas losgetreten? Natürlich muss mein Sohn keinen Berg hochfahren und es ist natürlich kein Problem wenn er mal schieben muss, im Gegenteil, schieben gehört doch dazu. Der Berg um den es geht ist auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten, hier sind die letzten 400, leider mit einer Steigung von 10-12%. Ich kann ihn nebenher anschieben, meine Frau schafft das aber nicht. Wir würden im Sommer gerne mit dem Rad zum Kindergarten fahren und das Auto stehen lassen.
> 
> Für die Schaltung habe ich jetzt eine einfache, billige und tatsächlich funktionale Lösung gefunden! Nochmal besten Dank an PKempi! Ich habe mit einem Teppichmesser aus einem Holzstück einen "Aufsatz" geschnitzt, mit einer Spraydose silber lackiert und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf den Schalthebel geklebt. Jetzt Ist der Schaltpunkt weiter vorne und er kann die Schaltung bedienen!
> 
> ...


Gute Lösung, pragmatisch.
SRAM X5 ist 9 fach. mittellang hat 37 Zähne Kapzität und maximal größtes Ritzel 32 Zähne nach Werksangabe. Ich wette, 34er bekommt man noch passend eingestellt. Den Rest passt man - wenn nötig - vorne am Kettenblatt an, da ist die Kurbel das begrenzende Element. 28T ist verbaut.

Die zwei Zähne "können" noch was bringen, aber ich würde das jetzt erstmal so fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

